# Tissot Bracelet Links Needed



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Posted also in the Wanted section, just in case not everyone visits all sections on the forum:

HI all.

I'm after buying some spare links if anyone has any, for a vintage Tissot PRS 516 stainless steel bracelet, pictures below. Probably need two or three? PM me please if you have any.

Bracelet reference:



Top:

Link size at the clasp end are 18mm



Bottom:


----------



## gaz1957 (Aug 2, 2012)

L


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

No idea what the heck "L" means... But a wee bump anyway.

Does anyone have a link to where such links may be bought perhaps?


----------



## 1878 (Oct 27, 2009)

I got my tissot dress watch spares from a local goldsmiths they had to order them in took about 2 weeks.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Swatch UK don't seem to have any (not that they will admit to anyway). So now asking Tissot in Switzerland directly. Bit of a long shot as I'm assuming Swatch UK did actually enquire of them, but you never know your luck...


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

OK - got the links I need now (yippee) but the diver's extension spring is missing.

Does anyone have one of these Tissots with the spring loaded, sliding diver's extension? If YES, Would you be willing to pop the pin out and post a photo of what the spring looks like.



I'm guessing its some sort of "W" shape, but need to know what it looks like so that I can find one or make one if necessary.

TA.


----------

